# Classical composer you rediscovered me it's Palestrina and the great Monteverdi



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i amazed by the wonder of Palestrina, his missa iste confessor on BNF and his missa l'homme armée on naxos is quite good.

Monteverdi was inspired by Crécquillon & Palestrina was inspired by Jacquet of Mantua
So i said to myself why not investigate further on the music.

:tiphat:


----------

